# HillBilly Scores



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Cumberland Bowhunters would like to thank all shooters at the 2010
HillBilly Below are the scores turned in from the Hill. Hope everyone had a great time. 
I would like to thank Rog for running the Hinky shoot and Wing's & Prayer for the Food



NAME	SCORE NAME	SCORE
CHRIS VANDEVDER 557 KING BRITTANY KLINE 530 QUEEN
CHRIS JOHNSON	554 LISA ROWLAND 521
SCOTT BURNSIDE	551 JENNIFER MOLINA 510
SHANE WILLS	551 FAYE WISE 508
JUSTIN BURNSIDE (CUB)549 COLLEEN MCGOWAN 504
MATT TEBBAH	546 JENNIFER COGAR 495
JAY ROWLAND	541 SAMANTHA SMITH 482
BUDDY PACJAK	540 SUSAN MATHIS 453
MIKE COGAR	539 RACHEL MABB 432
ROGER MILLER	537 PAM CALETKA 404
C.W. NESSLERODT	537 MACKENZIE CALETK 337
DARRELL HUNT	537 
CHANE SWECKER	535 
ANDY SINES	535 
MATT MCNEILL	534 
RICK WILLS	533 
DAVE PIKTEL	531 
MARK GREGORY	531 
JOHN F. NATOLLY	530 
BILL MURPHY	530 
ROGER HARRIS	529 
LARAMIE WEASENFORTH	529 
BRIAN SMITH	527 
BOB WISE	524 
HERB HAWSE	522 
DAVID REED	522 
DAVE CALETKA	520 
RANDY JOHNSON	519 
VINCENT FOGARTY	518 
DAVE HOCKMAN	516 
LEE PEEDIN	516 
RICK SHUCK	515 
CHUCK HUNNELL	510 
SOUTH-PAAW (ROB G)508 
CLYDE WEYANDT	508 
STEVE KIRK	507 
BLAINE NIERMAN	503 
JERRY WOOD	502 
DAN ROLLANS	500 
HOAG CRAMER	499 
MICHEAL COLLINS (MR. LUCKY)495 
JEREMIAH CUSTER	489 
JIM EASTMAN	482 
RICK JOHNSTON	479 
TODD KELCH	470 
JASON GASPARRO	466 
J.T. MORGAN	447 
GEORGE M LIGHT JR.	425 
ROSS REED	423 [/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Rick,
Thanks again for all you guys did to make for a very enjoyable weekend and for posting these scores.

I'm going to see if I can add AT names to your results and post back shortly.

Prag


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Scores*

Thanks

I didn't have the AT names and I just got the total list yesterday

JM


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, here's the one I can come up with quickly and off the top of my head. I know several more AT names, but just drawing a blank right now on some of them so help out if you can

BRITTANY KLINE 530 QUEEN
LISA ROWLAND 521 BlondStar
JENNIFER MOLINA 510 BowGod's Lady
FAYE WISE 508
COLLEEN MCGOWAN 504
JENNIFER COGAR 495
SAMANTHA SMITH 482 BowTech Babe
SUSAN MATHIS 453 Got Lucky
RACHEL MABB 432
PAM CALETKA 404
MACKENZIE CALETK 337



CHRIS VANDEVDER 557 KING 
CHRIS JOHNSON 554 Young Jedi
SCOTT BURNSIDE 551 
SHANE WILLS 551 TheShooter
JUSTIN BURNSIDE (CUB)549 
MATT TEBBAH 546 MoparMatty
JAY ROWLAND 541 Penny's Dad
BUDDY PACJAK 540 
MIKE COGAR 539 
ROGER MILLER 537 
C.W. NESSLERODT 537 
DARRELL HUNT 537 Brown Hornet
CHANE SWECKER 535
ANDY SINES 535
MATT MCNEILL 534 Spoon13
RICK WILLS 533 JumpMaster
DAVE PIKTEL 531
MARK GREGORY 531
JOHN F. NATOLLY 530
BILL MURPHY 530 willieM
ROGER HARRIS 529
LARAMIE WEASENFORTH 529
BRIAN SMITH 527 BowJunkie
BOB WISE 524
HERB HAWSE 522
DAVID REED 522 BowGod
DAVE CALETKA 520 BikerScum
RANDY JOHNSON 519
VINCENT FOGARTY 518 Phoenix 36
DAVE HOCKMAN 516
LEE PEEDIN 516 PragmaticLee
RICK SHUCK 515
CHUCK HUNNELL 510
ROB G 508 South-Paaw
CLYDE WEYANDT 508
STEVE KIRK 507 2005UltraMag
BLAINE NIERMAN 503 SilverDollar77
JERRY WOOD 502 FL Lefty
DAN ROLLANS 500
HOAG CRAMER 499
MICHEAL COLLINS 495 MR. LUCKY
JEREMIAH CUSTER 489
JIM EASTMAN 482
RICK JOHNSTON 479
TODD KELCH 470 GolfingGuy
JASON GASPARRO 466
J.T. MORGAN 447 PolarBear
GEORGE M LIGHT JR. 425
ROSS REED 423


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Cool Thanks for the scores. Now I know where I stand. Back to the range. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

How could I miss Roger Harris? 



pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, here's the one I can come up with quickly and off the top of my head. I know several more AT names, but just drawing a blank right now on some of them so help out if you can
> 
> BRITTANY KLINE 530 QUEEN
> LISA ROWLAND 521 BlondStar
> ...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> BRITTANY KLINE 530 QUEEN
> LISA ROWLAND 521 BlondStar
> JENNIFER MOLINA 510 BowGod's Lady
> FAYE WISE 508
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Teach you to write your name in French on the score card.  Oh wait, that was Dad's hand writing. :shade:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Teach you to write your name in French on the score card.  Oh wait, that was Dad's hand writing. :shade:


:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How could I miss Roger Harris?




```

```
cuzzz he wasn't wearing his thong this year... 













or _was _he..??...


----------

